# Warning on buying Krates



## Nickinator

Looks like Brian Matzen from NY/NJ area is up to his old tricks again, trying to scam people out of $ for Krates he doesn't even own. A for sale post here raised some red flags (same pic as used in prior scams), so thought I'd post a FYI on this guy Brian, this newest info is coming from the FB group "Schwinners", but Brian Matzen has been discussed and outed here on CABE in the past.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204333957941902&set=gm.1677900249112654&type=1&theater

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ale-all-original/page4&highlight=brian+matzen

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68188-Swindler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&highlight=brian+matzen

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...d-to-Kratekid63-Banned&highlight=brian+matzen

Darcie


----------



## 1969nam

Thank you for the update......scammers are true lowlife's.......


----------



## dfa242

At least this one's dumb enough to employ a similar user name each time he slithers out from under his rock.


----------



## airflo11

He PMed me last night replying to my want ad for Phantom fenders. Wanted me to text him and deal off of the website.


----------



## Crazy8

Has anyone ever shipped to this address that was posted on another page about this guy?

Brian matzen
162 diana drive
Mastic Beach NY 11951 

I just google mapped it and their is no 162.  You'll see 160, then you cross Cedar and hit 164.  Makes me wonder what the PO does about the mail?  If I were a victim, I would consider calling that town's post office and see what happens with it.  You'd be amazed at how many crooked post office employees their are.  Wouldn't be surprised that he works there.


----------



## L.I. Steve

I read this post and my blood started to boil. Last year, I was looking to get into restoring old bikes and went on ebay and craigslist to find one. I saw a red bike on craigslist fairly cheap in Suffolk County Long Island. I contacted the seller, drove out there but could not locate the address. I called the number I was given and a person said I would be called right back. I got a bad feeling about the situation and drove off. This Mastic Beach area is the same area where I was scammed. Dirt bag!


----------



## catfish

Thanks for the warning. I don't think I have to worry. I will never buy a krate bike.....


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust

catfish said:


> Thanks for the warning. I don't think I have to worry. I will never buy a krate bike.....




+1


----------



## Nickinator

catfish said:


> Thanks for the warning. I don't think I have to worry. I will never buy a krate bike.....




Ditto that! If he ever started "selling" prewar Art Deco bikes we'd have a problem! But from past experiences, he asks for his payment upfront via Money Gram...and that aint happenin. 

Darcie


----------



## toyman

What is his handle?


----------



## Nickinator

toyman said:


> What is his handle?




Check the links I provided for that info in full, but it's usually a variation of Kratekid. A Kratekid1963 just posted a Krate for sale here a few days ago (thread is now locked), using pics from another ad that he'd used for a scam previously.

Note- did some googling on this guy, he has ripped people off with other products- YuGiOh cards, BMX bikes, who knows what else, has many other aliases, but frequently uses the Mastic Beach, NY address. 

Darcie


----------



## pedal_junky

It's beyond me how this can continue. Can't the police get involved and stop this jack hole?


----------



## Nickinator

pedal_junky said:


> It's beyond me how this can continue. Can't the police get involved and stop this jack hole?




I believe he has been prosecuted at least once (and beaten up by locals several times) but doesn't seem to learn..kid is young, late teens to early 20's...career criminal in the making. 

Darcie


----------



## TJW

Crazy8 said:


> Has anyone ever shipped to this address that was posted on another page about this guy?
> 
> Brian matzen
> 162 diana drive
> Mastic Beach NY 11951
> 
> I just google mapped it and their is no 162.  You'll see 160, then you cross Cedar and hit 164.  Makes me wonder what the PO does about the mail?  If I were a victim, I would consider calling that town's post office and see what happens with it.  You'd be amazed at how many crooked post office employees their are.  Wouldn't be surprised that he works there.




The 162 Diana address shows up in whitepages.com with several people, including Brian Matzen, listed as being at that address:

http://www.whitepages.com/search/FindNearby?street=162+Diana+Dr&where=Mastic+Beach+NY+11951-4606


----------



## RustyK

kratekid73 is one name he used today. Offered to sell a mint 68 orange crate for $450 out of the blue this morning to me on a pm.


----------



## Nickinator

RustyK said:


> kratekid73 is one name he used today. Offered to sell a mint 68 orange crate for $450 out of the blue this morning to me on a pm.




Yep, he started another new account this morning kratekid1973, posted under Wanted for a Lemon Peeler chainguard. 
Mods are looking into banning his IP adress, which really needs to be done- this dude seriously has a problem. Don't know why he's not locked up somewhere. He sent Nick a message offering to sell something too. Maybe he was just released this morning.....

Darcie


----------



## vincev

It would also help if the Mods made it mandatory about posting your location on your profile page.


----------



## 41rollfast

Kratekid also PM'd me this morning replying to my wanted post. 
I knew the name was familiar. Good thing I found this thread about him before I have any important info. 
I did give him my number for pictures. And he sent me a pic from an eBay listing.


----------



## GTs58

Nickinator said:


> Yep, he started another new account this morning kratekid1973, posted under Wanted for a Lemon Peeler chainguard.
> Mods are looking into banning his IP adress, which really needs to be done- this dude seriously has a problem. Don't know why he's not locked up somewhere. He sent Nick a message offering to sell something too. Maybe he was just released this morning.....
> 
> Darcie





Seems he's using his old account from months back.


----------



## tech549

maybe we should make a copy of this forum and send it to him,then he knows the whole bike world is watching him!!!!


----------



## catfish

I've been saying this for a long time. 



vincev said:


> It would also help if the Mods made it mandatory about posting your location on your profile page.


----------



## rustjunkie

Zip Code would be best, easy to use a shipping calc that way


----------



## Nickinator

GTs58 said:


> Seems he's using his old account from months back.




That's interesting, he made 2 accounts on 9/17/15- kratekid1963 (which was banned shortly after) and kratekid1973. Guess he knew he'd need a spare....

Darcie


----------



## GTs58

Nickinator said:


> That's interesting, he made 2 accounts on 9/17/15- kratekid1963 (which was banned shortly after) and kratekid1973. Guess he knew he'd need a spare....
> 
> Darcie




I don't think he was banned, just a locked thread at that time.   http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=1937001


----------



## tech549

this guy just contacted me about some fenders I am looking for,kratekid1973


----------



## tech549

ya I am going to offer payment right to his front door?see what he says!!


----------



## tech549

I knocked and he did not answer,i think he went out the back door!!!


----------



## Nickinator

GTs58 said:


> I don't think he was banned, just a locked thread at that time.   http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=1937001




There is no kratekid1963 anymore (or Kratekid63 or Kratekid73) when you search the member list, and Dave S said he was going to ban him. I think that account was banned, or maybe more accurately, deleted. Also, tried your link- nothing came up.

Darcie


----------



## Overhauler

Yeah this guy ripped me off for $40 on a book in the Sell-Trade as Kratekid63 back in January. No more MO deals for me!!
It's to bad we have to keep our guard up to protect our hard earned money from lazy thieves like him!!


----------



## Nickinator

Yeah he was posting as late as 4:28 this eve, have no idea why he mods haven't taken him off yet, they were notified this morning. And why his IP has not been banned I have no idea. Got enough info on him ripping people off over the last 2 years, I'm tired of seeing his attempts here, he shouldn't be allowed to find victims here anymore. 

Darcie


----------



## GTs58

tech549 said:


> this guy just contacted me about some fenders I am looking for,kratekid1973




Seems he spent the day here PMing people trying to sell them what they are looking for.


----------



## Schwinn499

Cocaine is a hell of a drug...


----------



## tech549

he just contacted me asking me how i new his address,then he says that's not my name or address. i think he is getting a little confused.


----------



## Gingomandingo

IF YOU WERE SCAMMED FILE A REPORT WITH THIS  GUY

Corsino, Christopher  Christopher.Corsino@suffolkcountyny.gov

We have arrested Mr. Matzen before reference a stolen bicycle and there is a report from early in 2015 concerning a Craig’s List transaction. However, if there is no specific complainant or police report for us to act on, we are unable to pursue an investigation. If you know anyone who has been “scammed” by Mr. Matzen, encourage them to get all of their documentation together and make a police report so we may conduct a follow up investigation.



Regards,

Lt Chris Corsino

Seventh Precinct Crime Section

*Seventh Precinct Commanding Officer*
1491 Wm. Floyd Pkwy, Shirley, NY 11967 
 SCPD.7THPRECINCT@suffolkcountyny.gov


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

WOW  A SCAM FROM LONG ISLAND  
7TH PRECINCT SHIRLEY NY ..DONT NO THOSE GUYS ..5TH PRECINCT WAS UP MY ALLEY
SURE MR MATZEN IS A PIECE OF LONG ISLAND TRASH THAT SHOULD BE FLOATING  IN THE SOUND 
WE HAVE HEARD TO MUCH ABOUT HIM OVER THE YEARS ..NONE OF IT GOOD ...AT THE SAME TIME HE HAS THAT STREET WISE THAT SOME OF US DONT HAVE   ..OR DONT  WANT TO HAVE FOR THAT MATTER..ITS SOMETIMES TOUGH TO KNOW WHO TO TRUST OR TO DEAL WITH ..BUT THANKS TO THIS SITE WE KNOW WHO TO DEAL WITH AND THOSE AROUND US LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER  .SORRY FOR THOSE WHO DID GET HOSED BY THIS SACK OF TRASH ..SOMETIMES IF YOU WANT SOMEBODY YOU CAN TRUST....TRUST YOURSELF!!!  IN CLOSING I LOVE LONG ISLAND WHERE IN WAS BORN..BUT HOW MANY OF US STILL COLLECT KRATES  ....JUST KIDDIN   RUDY C LAKE RONKONKOMA NY


----------



## Schwinncoll

Kratekid1972 was on the Schwinn Stingray forum and Schwinn Owners and Lovers forum on Facebook today for a total of 3 hours before he started his games, he was banned from the groups.  He is also a member of the Schwinn OCC Stingrays FB page.  Brian Matzen aka Joseph Delagado aka Jordan Maher aka John Baker aka (possibly) James Greenfield with the phone number of 631-909-9769.  When you search that number in Google, it pops up with Brian Matzen's photo along with Pokeman cards (which he is also a scammer) and video games (another scam of his).  He buys a bike off ebay with a fake name, pays for it with a fake Paypal, then the seller is out the bike and money.  (I've contacted the seller on the lemon peeler a few months ago and confirmed this)  Then sells it cheap to make money and flip it fast.  Only thing is, you pay and don't get the bike.  Who knows what he ends up doing with them.


----------



## Schwinn Addiction 96

He also goes by the name Joseph Delgado. Same Address: 162 diana dr mastic beach..


----------



## Schwinncoll

Anyone notice that Gringomandingo is from Naples Florida and posted this but yet he says he is Christopher Corsino?  WTH?  But if you send an email to the email address it goes through.  So I am totally confused now about this one.




Gingomandingo said:


> IF YOU WERE SCAMMED FILE A REPORT WITH THIS  GUY
> 
> Corsino, Christopher  Christopher.Corsino@suffolkcountyny.gov
> 
> We have arrested Mr. Matzen before reference a stolen bicycle and there is a report from early in 2015 concerning a Craig’s List transaction. However, if there is no specific complainant or police report for us to act on, we are unable to pursue an investigation. If you know anyone who has been “scammed” by Mr. Matzen, encourage them to get all of their documentation together and make a police report so we may conduct a follow up investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lt Chris Corsino
> 
> Seventh Precinct Crime Section
> 
> *Seventh Precinct Commanding Officer*
> 1491 Wm. Floyd Pkwy, Shirley, NY 11967
> SCPD.7THPRECINCT@suffolkcountyny.gov


----------

